# Just Had a Recipe Published on AllRecipes.com



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Just had one of my recipes published on AllRecipes.com! About Time! I submitted it about a year ago. BTW, this recipe reads as being more complicated than it really is. 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicke...-18&prop28=RecipePublished&prop29=Recipe&me=1


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow! That is awesome. Love Chicken Cordon Bleu! Got to try yours out! Congratulations!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Sounds great, Larry. You're famous now!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats. the cooking god are smiling upon you now....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go Larry. You got lucky. I submitted my BBQ sauce recipe almost two years ago and necer heard anything back.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Good going Larry!


----------

